# Horse condolence poem



## duckling (16 November 2009)

A friend had to have her elderly horse PTS today - he was slowly deteriorating and she didn't want to see him struggle through Winter 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She'd had him almost all his life, so a big loss.
Want to send her a card, and I remember seeing on here before a couple of horsey condolence poems - can anyone post them here for me?
Thanks in advance and RIP Jake


----------



## ilovequeenbee (16 November 2009)

Gimmie 2 secs i need to find it ..


----------



## Cuffey (16 November 2009)

If the day should come when I'm in pain,
And you know I won't be well again,
Promise you'll do what must be done,
If this is the battle that can't be won.

It'll break your heart, but please be kind,
Don't let your grieving sway your mind.
For this is when you'll let me see
Just how much you do love me.

Together we've had happy years
The future now can hold no fears.
Please don't let me suffer so
When that days comes, please let me go.

For my usual vet please will you send?
But stay with me until the end.
Hold me steady, speak to me
Till my once bright eyes no longer see.

In time I hope you'll come to see
It's the last kindness you'll do for me
One more time please stroke my mane
And know that I'll have no more pain.

And don't be sad that it was you
Who decided this was what to do.
We've been such buddies through the years
Don't let me be the cause of tears.

You'll always see me graze now,
with the sun upon my back
Painful limbs won't tire me now,
however long the hack.

I live now in your heart and mind,
a lovely place to stay.
And what you have in memories,
no one can take away.


----------



## ilovequeenbee (16 November 2009)

Right cant find the website that i got it but i used it in a vid of my old horse. Its the writing not the song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuIn4h5EO64

Rip x


----------



## amycov (16 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
If the day should come when I'm in pain,
And you know I won't be well again,
Promise you'll do what must be done,
If this is the battle that can't be won.

It'll break your heart, but please be kind,
Don't let your grieving sway your mind.
For this is when you'll let me see
Just how much you do love me.

Together we've had happy years
The future now can hold no fears.
Please don't let me suffer so
When that days comes, please let me go.

For my usual vet please will you send?
But stay with me until the end.
Hold me steady, speak to me
Till my once bright eyes no longer see.

In time I hope you'll come to see
It's the last kindness you'll do for me
One more time please stroke my mane
And know that I'll have no more pain.

And don't be sad that it was you
Who decided this was what to do.
We've been such buddies through the years
Don't let me be the cause of tears.

You'll always see me graze now,
with the sun upon my back
Painful limbs won't tire me now,
however long the hack.

I live now in your heart and mind,
a lovely place to stay.
And what you have in memories,
no one can take away. 

[/ QUOTE ]


This just made me cry so much!!!!


----------



## flips (16 November 2009)

This just made me cry so much!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too!!


----------



## Cuffey (16 November 2009)

Wish I knew who wrote it--I had it saved but without info
It seemed appropriate for story above.


----------



## duckling (16 November 2009)

Oh thats lovely, thank you


----------



## PennywithHenry (16 November 2009)

QR

When I lost my horse my Mum made up a picture/poem with 'When tomorrow starts without me' which is nice, as it was more from the horses perspective than mine.

On the tribute plaque I have 

'Your brave heart stopped beating
Graceful legs were laid to rest
God broke our hearts to prove to us
He only takes the best'

Taken from;
God saw you getting tired,
And a cure was not to be.
So he put his arms around you,
And whispered Come to me.

With tearful eyes we watched you,
And saw you pass away.
Although we loved you dearly,
We could not make you stay.

A golden heart stopped beating,
Hard working hands to rest.
God broke our hearts
 to prove to us,
He only takes the best. 

And we changed it slightly.


----------



## Pixxie (17 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

If the day should come when I'm in pain,
And you know I won't be well again,
Promise you'll do what must be done,
If this is the battle that can't be won.

It'll break your heart, but please be kind,
Don't let your grieving sway your mind.
For this is when you'll let me see
Just how much you do love me.

Together we've had happy years
The future now can hold no fears.
Please don't let me suffer so
When that days comes, please let me go.

For my usual vet please will you send?
But stay with me until the end.
Hold me steady, speak to me
Till my once bright eyes no longer see.

In time I hope you'll come to see
It's the last kindness you'll do for me
One more time please stroke my mane
And know that I'll have no more pain.

And don't be sad that it was you
Who decided this was what to do.
We've been such buddies through the years
Don't let me be the cause of tears.

You'll always see me graze now,
with the sun upon my back
Painful limbs won't tire me now,
however long the hack.

I live now in your heart and mind,
a lovely place to stay.
And what you have in memories,
no one can take away. 



[/ QUOTE ]

This made me cry so so much...beautiful words.
R.I.P all those grazing in the greener fields


----------



## Ladybird (17 November 2009)

Found this one on here a few weeks ago, I think it was Kerilli that posted it...

MY GRANDEST FOAL

I'll lend you for a little while
My grandest foal, He said.
For you to love while she's alive
And morn for when she's dead.
It may be one or twenty years,
Or days or months , you see.
But, will you, till I take her back,
Take care of her for me?
She'll bring her charms to gladden you,
And should her stay be brief,
You'll have treasured memories
As solace for your grief.
I cannot promise she will stay,
Since all from earth return.
But, there are lessons taught on earth
I want this foal to learn.
I've looked the wide world over
In my search for teachers true.
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes,
With trust, I have selected you.
Now will you give her your total love?
Nor think the labor vain,
Nor hate Me when I come
To take her back again?
I know you'll give her tenderness
And love will bloom each day.
And for the happiness you've known! 
Forever grateful stay.
But should I come and call for her
Much sooner than you'd planned
You'll brave the bitter grief that comes
And someday you'll understand.
For though I'll call her home to Me
This promise to you I do make,
For all the love and care you gave
She'll wait for you, inside Heaven's Gate.


----------



## Super_Kat (17 November 2009)

I'm sat here in floods of tears, they just make you remember everything you've lost


----------



## Happytohack (17 November 2009)

This is one the was sent to me and it always brings a tear to my eye

Somewhere . . . in time's own space, there must be some sweet, pastured place
Where creeks sing on - and tall trees grow, some paradise where horses go,
For by the love that guides my pen, I know great horses live again. 

It's by Stanley Harrison


----------



## Ashgrove (17 November 2009)

I didn't intend to start the morning like this


----------



## Darkhorse (17 November 2009)

Thank you for sharing these, they are lovely and as super_kat says makes us remember those we have lost


----------



## tangotime (17 November 2009)

I'll really feel your friend, as I am having an elderly boy who is 30 now and I got him when he was 6 month old. He still doing ok at the moment but starting to show his age, and even so you know in your heart that there will be a time when you have to say "Goodbye", it's still the hardest call to make.

Don't cry for the horses

Don't cry for the horses
That life has set free
A million white horses forever to be.

Don't cry for the horses
Now in God's hands.
As they dance and they prance
To a heavenly band
They were our's as a gift
But never to keep.

As they close their eyes
Forever to sleep
Their spirits unbound
Over silver wings as they fly
A million white horses
against blue sky.
Look up into heaven
You'll see them above
The horses we lost
The horses we loved.
Manes and tailes flowing
They gallop through time
They were never yours
They were never mine.
They will be back someday
When our time has come
They will show us the way.
Do you hear that soft nicker
Close to you ear
Don't cry for the horses
Love the ones that are here.

Brenda Riley-Seymore


----------



## miss_bird (17 November 2009)

OMG they are all so sad and meaningful i am now sat here in tears


----------



## miss_bird (17 November 2009)

If it should be

If it should be I grow frail and weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
The you should do what must be done
For this last battle cant be won.

You will be sad  I  understand
Dont let your grieve and stay you hand
For this day, more than all the rest,
Your love and friendship stand the test.

Weve had so many happy years
What is to come will hold no fears
Youd not want me to suffer, So
When the time comes, please let me go.

Take me where my needs theyll tend,
Only stay with me till the end,
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you too will see,
It is a kindness you do for me,
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.

Do not grieve that it should be you
Who has decided this thing to do
Weve been so close  we two, these years
Dont let your heart hold any tears


----------



## foraday (17 November 2009)

Of course the Rainbow Bridge one as well

In Memory of ...........

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to some one here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.

There are meadows and hills for all our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water, and sunshine and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.

The animals are happy and content, except for one small
thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; his eager body begins to quiver. Suddenly, he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. 

The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together...


----------



## foraday (17 November 2009)

Maybe this should be made a sticky as a resource for when its sadly required


----------



## Riverboy (17 November 2009)

With grief still so close these have expressed what I can't and left me in floods of tears... its hard to let them go isn't it?

 T xx


----------



## Barneykins (17 November 2009)

OMG these are so lovely, and terrible too. As Riverboy says - it brings it all back. I'm sitting in a public office crying my eyes out. RIP Zen - gone but never ever forgotton. I miss you  xxx


----------



## 3BayGeldings (17 November 2009)

http://www.hoofbeats-in-heaven.com/praise/


Large collection of poems on here... be warned though, you'll need a tissue (or 10)


----------



## duckling (17 November 2009)

Wow, wasn't expecting so many! They're all great, am going through sobbing trying to work out which one to use


----------



## 3BayGeldings (17 November 2009)

oh i know, they're so bloody depressing aren't they!! I love The Last Battle, May I Go Now and The Grandest Foal esecially


----------



## 3BayGeldings (17 November 2009)

or maybe God's Garden would fit this particular case x


----------



## brighthair (17 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
With grief still so close these have expressed what I can't and left me in floods of tears... its hard to let them go isn't it?

 T xx 

[/ QUOTE ]

thi. 7 years on, and I still cry for him. I'd give anything to see him once more. RIP my darling boy


----------

